# New Here



## TexasShepherdess (May 3, 2011)

Hello
Wanted to introduce myself. Im Sarah and hail from northwest Texas..near the Red River.

My husband and I have out own place where we raise commercial Brangus/Angus cattle and dorper sheep. 

We used to raise horses as well, but have cut that back significantly..we still breed every now and then..and ride of course..we have quarter horses, paints and my chincoteague pony.

Also have border collies. ..they are the big reason I have sheep.

This board looks chock full of information.

As of right now, I have a small flock..my fullblood dorper ram, my 3 new purebred ewe lambs and one Dorper/Kat Ewe. Also have a wether coming that I plan to feed out.

My son is involved in 4-h and while he wanted to show a heifer this year, due to some factors, am thinking a lamb might be better..so Ill probably be picking brains on that. I know dorpers dont generally compete well against the clubbies, but we are in this for his experience and exposure of the breed.

Glad to be here
Sarah


----------



## carolinagirl (May 3, 2011)

Glad to meet you!  I have Barbados Blackbelly Sheep but want to get a couple of Dorper ewes to add some meat.  I can't find anyone around here willing to sell Dorper ewes though.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Julie_A (May 3, 2011)

Welcome from South Alabama! Be warned, these forums are addictive.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 3, 2011)

Hi TexasShepherdess and 

I know dorpers dont generally compete well against the clubbies, but we are in this for his experience and exposure of the breed.

Trust me - I know where your coming from as showing strictly grass fed Romney sheep and Galloway cattle v the grain fed guys is for pleasure only - maybe the judge might get past the size of the arseend one day but its a good day out for my kids and the banter with the grain fed boys is worth it


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 4, 2011)

thank you all!

We are used to being the odd balls..I dont mind it.

My cattle are Brangus..not a typical breed for a 4-h project around here..
Sheep are dorpers
and my horse is a chincoteague pony..in quarter horse country. LOL

Its funny, regarding my sheep...I got them to work my dogs on..then got deeper and deeper into it..and I just LOVE them now..

carolinagirl, have you checked the ADBS website for breeders? that is how I found the breeder of my ram. 

Barbys are popular around here..friend of mine has afew and my stockdog coach uses them to work dogs on.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 4, 2011)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> carolinagirl, have you checked the ADBS website for breeders? that is how I found the breeder of my ram.


yeah, the only breeders in this state or the next will only sell rams.  I don't want a ram because I am breeding registered Barbados Blackbelly and have a ram of that breed coming in June.  But I'd like to cross him on some Dorper ewes.  Oh well...someone is bound to sell one some day!

I got into sheep much the same way you did.  I wanted a farmdog/watchdog that had no prey drive (I have a 3 year old grandson who is here alot).  I discovered Anatolian shepherds and have a deposit on a puppy from a litter due in June.  And since he is a LGD breed, he should have livestock, right? so now when he gets here there will be sheep and chickens for him.


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 4, 2011)

:   New myself but love the BYH. We are from Syracuse NY, small town, with goats and chickens


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 4, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> TexasShepherdess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! a friend of mine just sold some of her sheep to a man for his Pyr to guard..the things we do for our dogs...LOL

The gentleman I bought my ram from only advertised rams..but he also had ewes to sell too..just didnt actively advertise them..so I imagine you'll find one soon enough! my ewes were all bought by word of mouth..surprisingly. 

Happydodge, ya live up near where my family did I beleive..we actually hailed from Canada, but lived in upstate NY many many years back. my great grandmother and other family members lived in Cherry Valley. We'd go up to see her and then stop in Cooperstown on the way back.


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 4, 2011)

It is beautiful here but like one of the cloudiest places in US due to lake effect clouds and moisture. We have had 18 days of rain and clouds. The days it is dry,warm and sunny are precious to us and our animals. The area just 30 miles north of here may get snow tonight. The spring just doesnt seem to want to come. We have a daughter in Texas but have not been to visit yet. She loves it there. Warm and Sunny.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 4, 2011)

yes, I love Texas. ..love me the warm sunny weather.

I remember it being cloudy up there..and I remember it snowing on us one time in October! 

Ive become very sensetitive to the cold..we had afew terriably cold days this winter and it about drove me nutty.


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from Lavaca County, TX.

We have "Texas Barbado," Painted Desert, 3 ewes that look like American Blackbellies and 1 White Dorper ram, 2 White Dorper ewes, one White Dorper ewe lamb and one Barbado/White Dorper mix lamb.

We just got our Dorper a year ago from a guy between San Antonio and Austin.  When we can I would like to go up around Fredricksburg for more.


----------

